# Kramer "5150" Replica



## Dino

*Kramer "5150" Replica FOR SALE*

* Customwoods Alder body
* Customwoods 1-piece maple neck w/ jumbo frets
* Schaller Tuners
* Original Floyd Rose w/ brass BIG block upgrade
* Seymour Duncan TB-11 Custom Custom pickup
* Kramer 5150 neckplate
* Acrylic Urethane paint and clearcoat
* 5150 Spacetape

$1300 / OBO

All reasonable offers considered.
Sorry, no trades.

Please *email* me if you're interested (no PM's).
dinosguitarworks@verizon.net

Thanks!


----------



## Dino

*Price reduced for quick sale!* 
*
$1000 / OBO*


----------



## jcmjmp

Is this one of those krylon spray can cheapo paint jobs that never hardens and looks like crap after 1 month's use?

The guitar sure looks good though.


----------



## Dino

jcmjmp said:


> Is this one of those krylon spray can cheapo paint jobs that never hardens and looks like crap after 1 month's use?
> 
> The guitar sure looks good though.



Do you really think I'd risk my reputation by selling junk? 

It was painted with a spraygun, not spraypaint.
The paint is acrylic urethane ... the same paint used in the automotive industry, not that crap in a can. 

Thanks for the props.


----------



## jcmjmp

Nice. Sweet paint job. How much time do you have in that?
I was just asking about the spray can stuff because a lot of people use that for home made guitars.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

sorry dude but in now way am i seeing a grand there. i'm not trying to sound like a dick but it's not worth more than $500 at best


----------



## jcmjmp

Buggs.Crosby said:


> sorry dude but in now way am i seeing a grand there. i'm not trying to sound like a dick but it's not worth more than $500 at best



Original Floyd Rose with big block, Seymour Duncan pickup, neck & body + Schaller tuners plus labor for the paint job? 

Where do you get your $500.00 price tag?


----------



## Dino

Buggs.Crosby said:


> sorry dude but in now way am i seeing a grand there. i'm not trying to sound like a dick but it's not worth more than $500 at best



No offense taken ...
I understand there are ALOT EvH replicas out there, but those who are really into that sort of thing can easily distinguish the difference between the good ones and, well .. the not so good ones. Obviously, you're just not that into it to be able to tell the difference, and that's cool. It's obviously not your thing.

You not only have to consider the parts and pieces that it took to build this guitar, but also the research and years of experience in building and painting that went into creating a replica that looks "factory". As jcmjmp stated ... most folks use spraypaint, claiming that "that's what Ed used". Well, truth be told ... Ed's 5150 guitar is a piece of shit. 

Unlike Charvel, who mass produced striped guitars that go for $2000, Kramer never produced a "5150" guitar. You can't go to the music store and simply buy this guitar off the rack. You either have to build it yourself or find someone to build it for you. And if you can do that for $1000, and own a replica guitar that's of equal quality and accuracy, then you've done pretty darn good for yourself.


----------



## Dino

In hopes of adding to my credibility, here are a couple more EvH guitars I've built over the years ...

Here's a Blue 5150 ... truly a one of a kind.






This one is a rare EvH Star guitar that's accurate right down to the Danolectro neck. 






Here's a VH1 replica ...






Another "one of a kind" that I created myself ...






I've even designed custom "personalized" EvH style paintjobs for customers. 






I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
If it's not your thing, it's not your thing.
Again, no offense taken.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Dino i'm happy you understand where i am coming from...and i'm glad your not offended as that was not my intention


jcmjmp said:


> Original Floyd Rose with big block, Seymour Duncan pickup, neck & body + Schaller tuners plus labor for the paint job?
> Where do you get your $500.00 price tag?


ok JCM your sorta correct so i''l post it this way
Neck $150
Body $150
Floyd $125. 
Block $25
Tuners $25
Pickup $50
all other hardware $50 max
thats a whoping $525
the body painted would fetch more on fleabay
but this is an assembled replica Guitar with no name on it
now look here
Banana Neck & Floyd Rose Guitar Body Kramer R-2 Nut - eBay (item 170431173566 end time Jan-21-10 12:36:59 PST)
Made by Musikraft all parts but the pickup included and a warranty.there is only a primer on it but its lacquer not poly. to the 5150 crowd maybe its worth it but not when you can build the same thing for less
and before you tell me about the time it took to paint it look here
ESP / Jackson Style Custom Eddie NOTB Guitar Body M-II - eBay (item 220537191683 end time Jan-14-10 12:27:39 PST)
that was a shitload of work. now take about $150 off for the body itself
like i said i am not knocking what he has by any means...its one of the nicest 5150 replicas i have seen. but as an assembled guitar its not in that price range....i have seen top of the line Warmoth parts guitars not go for that much....part it out and i'll bet he will get every penny he is asking for on Fleabay....post it complete for a 28 day auction at that price and you might get 1 person interested in it at that kind of money

Dino...once again i am not knocking you.....if i was it would look like my post in this thread...look for post #16....i do wish you good luck and hope you get what you are looking for as i'm sure you have alot of time/money invested


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Dino said:


> In hopes of adding to my credibility, here are a couple more EvH guitars I've built over the years ...
> 
> Here's a Blue 5150 ... truly a one of a kind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This one is a rare EvH Star guitar that's accurate right down to the Danolectro neck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a VH1 replica ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another "one of a kind" that I created myself ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've even designed custom "personalized" EvH style paintjobs for customers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I guess beauty is in the eye of the beholder.
> If it's not your thing, it's not your thing.
> Again, no offense taken.


Again i'll say thats some great work the Blue one is a nice twist on the EVH design


----------



## Dino

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Dino i'm happy you understand where i am coming from...and i'm glad your not offended as that was not my intention
> 
> ok JCM your sorta correct so i''l post it this way
> Neck $150
> Body $150
> Floyd $125.
> Block $25
> Tuners $25
> Pickup $50
> all other hardware $50 max
> thats a whoping $525
> the body painted would fetch more on fleabay
> but this is an assembled replica Guitar with no name on it
> now look here
> Banana Neck & Floyd Rose Guitar Body Kramer R-2 Nut - eBay (item 170431173566 end time Jan-21-10 12:36:59 PST)
> Made by Musikraft all parts but the pickup included and a warranty.there is only a primer on it but its lacquer not poly. to the 5150 crowd maybe its worth it but not when you can build the same thing for less
> and before you tell me about the time it took to paint it look here
> ESP / Jackson Style Custom Eddie NOTB Guitar Body M-II - eBay (item 220537191683 end time Jan-14-10 12:27:39 PST)
> that was a shitload of work. now take about $150 off for the body itself
> like i said i am not knocking what he has by any means...its one of the nicest 5150 replicas i have seen. but as an assembled guitar its not in that price range....i have seen top of the line Warmoth parts guitars not go for that much....part it out and i'll bet he will get every penny he is asking for on Fleabay....post it complete for a 28 day auction at that price and you might get 1 person interested in it at that kind of money
> 
> Dino...once again i am not knocking you.....if i was it would look like my post in this thread...look for post #16....i do wish you good luck and hope you get what you are looking for as i'm sure you have alot of time/money invested



Buggs, would you mind please sending me your list of parts resources?
The pricing you recieve on hardware is phenominal! 

Please note the more realistic pricing on parts and hardware ...

Neck = $200
Body = $175
Original Floyd = $175 (at best)
Brass Block = $35
Schaller Tuners = $50
S/D TB-11 Pickup = $80
5150 SpaceTape / Kramer logo = $20
500k pot and all wiring = $20
Epoxy Primer Sealer = $50
White Acrylic Urethane = $50
Red Acrylic Urethane = $50
Black Acrylic Urethane = $50
Acrylic Urethane Clear = $50
3M Fineline Masking = $20
Guitar Case = $50

I'm already up to $1,025 and I didn't mention the cost of my compressor, sprayguns, buffer, compounds, and all of the labor involved.

Seriously Buggs ... I'm not here to rip people off.
If anyone thinks they can build and paint a comparable guitar for under $1000, then I would be the first to encourage them. 

And just for the record ... no "used" parts were used in the making of this guitar.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

but your last comment was what i mean....once it was assembled it became used merchandise.....and i never claimed you were ripping people off....the shafer les paul dude i did 
what you paid and what it is worth in the end is all i'm referring to...now become a company get your name out there and offer some form of warranty and i'm with you


----------



## jcmjmp

Buggs.Crosby said:


> Dino i'm happy you understand where i am coming from...and i'm glad your not offended as that was not my intention
> 
> ok JCM your sorta correct so i''l post it this way
> Neck $150
> Body $150
> Floyd $125.
> Block $25
> Tuners $25
> Pickup $50
> all other hardware $50 max
> thats a whoping $525



I don't think that these numbers are accurate and they don't include the time to put the thing together, set it up, intonate it, ajdust the nut height, bridge height and balance, fret dress, paint job.... This is useless.

I build guitars and I know what's involved. These things take time and care, even if you buy ready made bodies and necks. 

I don't know Dino but his work seems to be very good and he's using quality parts and paints.

A lot of times, you get people using rattle cans to do their paint jobs and while they might look good new, they never really harden and start looking like absolute amateur crap in no time. People buy these things on ebay and get totally screwed.

It just sucks that everyone wants something for nothing. That's why you see companies like Bugera and Behringer popping up with dirt cheap crap, copied designs made overseas.

As for the company name, I guess Bugss has a point there. Thing is.... some people want to see "Kramer" on the headstock.


----------



## Dino

Ahh .. but it does say "Kramer" on the headstock. 





I get what you're saying, jcmjmp.
And I'm really greatful for your appreciation of the time and work that goes into building a guitar. Even if bodys and necks are out-sourced, you really do need some experience to build a guitar that plays as nice as it looks.


----------



## zfmusic

So I take it you do lots of custom work? Those are all awesome.


----------



## kramer.geetar

Guys let me say this...

I have seen Dino's work over at Kramer Forum and he's well respected there. Also, I have myself a Customwoods neck on my 5150 and they are priced as posted on here. Also, they are the best 5150 necks you can get, period. I put together a 5150 replica myself that was painted by someone at KF, not professionally painted and it cost me with all the gathering of the parts, shipping, etc over a grand. Here was my result.






This one on sale from Dino for a grand is a fair price with that paintjob.

Anyways hey Dino, I tried to email you on your other email addresses but got no response I'm gonna send you now a new email on the one you posted here. Looking at getting a guitar painted, hope you can help me out. Cheers


----------



## Dino

kramer.geetar said:


>



Thanks for the props kramer.geetar, and thanks for confirming the prices I posted. I understand alot of folks don't realize the cost of good paint and all the labor involved. The acrylic urethane I use is mixed with reducers and a catylist which offers an extremely durable finish. The prep work that goes into finishing a guitar is very labor intensive, but extremely important and key in achieving a true "factory finish". 

I'm pretty sure I've seen your 5150 before, kramer.geetar ...
I remember all the nice ones. 
Didn't Mike paint that for you?
He did an awesome job!


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

kramer.geetar said:


> Also, they are the best 5150 necks you can get, period.



Thats a very bold statement so i have to ask just how many other Banana necks have you owned?....i can say i have made well over 100 of them. not to mention over 1000 other necks including the most accurate Charvel San Dimas necks you can buy.....this is not based off of something i have read off the internet....Its fact.....i have even played on the original 5150 neck....NO BULLSHIT...you can believe it or not

as i stated im not downing Dion as i think from what i see he does some great work (nothing personal Dude)but who is he?....Wayne Charvel? Bernie Rico?
John Sure?,,,,Tom Anderson?....i cant even find customwoods on a web search.....are you saying they are up there with Warmoth...Musikraft...USACG ?.....you can call my bluff on my above statements but i can back it up.....another thing i can claim....Alex Lifeson...Keith Richards...and Guy Pratt and mant others all have necks the were shaped and finished with the same two hands typing this post

Dino dont let my opinion slow you down or stop you...it is after all just my opinion. i'm just trying to point out that a parts guitar is exactly that....a parts guitar......yes you deserve to make money of your time and talent. i'm just saying that once you buy parts and do anything at all to them they become "Used" parts in price. and also why i stated that sold as parts themselves the guitar is worth more.....i have no beef with you what so ever ...i am not calling you a theif....it looks like you do great paint jobs and deserve to make money off of that time you invest in them......and i would have not even made a second post other than the fact what i posted was questioned so i responded just as you have....and to everyone else i can guarantee if i posted who i am (in reality not internet persona) you would all be asking me questions or for advice. i go by 40 different names on 40 different sites for about 40 very good reasons .....this is one of those reasons


----------



## jcmjmp

Buggs.Crosby said:


> i cant even find customwoods on a web search.....



Same here - no clue in terms of what kind of quality these customwoods necks and bodies are. Never heard of them, no search results in google. 

For all we know, they could just be Korean or Chinese crap necks that will warp in the first 6 months. 

Assuming the body and neck are top quality, the asking price doesn't seem too steep but as a buyer, we really don't know and I agree with Buggs on this point. 

Maybe if you built the neck and body from scratch with hand selected woods, the story would be different. Who knows what kind of wood is under that paint.

In saying that, even when building a guitar from scratch, I can get very close to the 1000 mark depending on the finish, hardware, wood and pickups. That's just parts and it doesn't include labor.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

thank you for researching that JCM....never heard of them....and if they are custom what would that make this?




















Sorry about the size of the pics but thats how photobucket puts them up
take note of the 11th to 12th frets in the last pic....see the difference?....thats custom....take a real good look at all the pics
see any plain jane maple replicas there?...all custom....Fuck the finish (nothing personal Dino) custom paint is nice....but how about almost 22 hours in just the fret job?.....those frets were within .002 of each other before leveling ( that took about 3 minns)
how much do you think people would pay for that?....Beauty is only skin deep as they say....i think i also looked for Personality and intelligence and scored on every level

Dino....go beyond the replicas....you do nice work so go original and build a name for your self that does not rely on someone else. become Dino the artist not Dino the guy that does great repro's
and as a personal recommendation ...lose the Poly......poly takes away from tone!....i can also speak on vast experience on this issue as well


----------



## jcmjmp

Buggs.Crosby said:


> thank you for researching that JCM....never heard of them....and if they are custom what would that make this?




Oh, man .... droooooool... that's the stuff I'm talking about. Just finding a piece of wood like that is a job on its own. I'm working on a neck right now that has some birsdeye in it and the Strat neck maple I got also has some birsdeye but nothing like that piece..

Love the inlays too.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

like that? here is the body that it goes to....the cap is almost 7/16th thick...this pic was just after the first shot of clear thus the orange peel


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

the neck i posted above is the 3rd from the left in this pic......even in rough form it looks beyond sick


----------



## kramer.geetar

Dino doesn't make Customwoods necks, they're made in USA and you're right you won't find them if you search


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

then how can you rate them so high? maybe that's all you have played in a banana? or you are quoting/agreeing with what you have read and really have no basis for determining an opinion...sorry but just as Wilder ,Paolo,Major and Marty go out of their way to dispel myths in their area of expertise ...so will i in mine....if i cant find a reference to you on the web...even in a vague manor then how do you expect people to take your word for experience?....Hype is a big thing and it sells very well....but that dont mean its a good product

clone Eddie. show me some proof. and maybe i will take what you say with more than a grain of salt.....until then your opinion holds no more water than my own.....at least i have provided some pics/proof of what i can call experience in this field....not just a wanabe repeat observation


----------



## kramer.geetar

Look Buggs I know I'm new here, I only have a few posts and mostly in the Backstage section of the forum. 
Maybe you took it as an offense with my statement to your own work regarding my opinion on how good I believe those 5150 necks are, its seems that way when you started posting your own products on someone else's classified ad! WTF? Why would you even do that I have no idea but I do know that on other forums you'd be warned for that as well as complaining about someone else's asking price, which in my opinion is their choice to set the price as they see fit. 
If Dino wants to set the price to $5000 for example he has a right to do so and I don't think anyone should come along and start b*tching about it and take over his thread. Doing so on other forums such as the Kramer Forum is against the forum rules as all sellers are respected, good or bad. You know the term if you don't have anything good to say don't say anything at all?


----------



## Dino

Buggs,
Customwoods is/was a company owned by Scott Smith.
Scott Smith now works with/for Musikraft, so Customwoods no longer exists.
Scott knows quite a bit about EvH guitars and rumor is ... he's supposedly somehow associated with the Van Halen organization.
Here's his website ... Main Page

And don't let my paintjobs fool you Buggs.
One of my favorite projects was built from a solid piece of padauk (NO PAINT ). 

It still sorta has an EvH "vibe". 
I guess that's just my preference.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

kramer.geetar said:


> Look Buggs I know I'm new here, I only have a few posts and mostly in the Backstage section of the forum.
> Maybe you took it as an offense with my statement to your own work regarding my opinion on how good I believe those 5150 necks are, its seems that way when you started posting your own products on someone else's classified ad! WTF? Why would you even do that I have no idea but I do know that on other forums you'd be warned for that as well as complaining about someone else's asking price, which in my opinion is their choice to set the price as they see fit.
> If Dino wants to set the price to $5000 for example he has a right to do so and I don't think anyone should come along and start b*tching about it and take over his thread. Doing so on other forums such as the Kramer Forum is against the forum rules as all sellers are respected, good or bad. You know the term if you don't have anything good to say don't say anything at all?



Oh Joy where do i begin on that?
first.after my second post did i not encourage Dino to continue?...i hope that the saying bad press equals good press in his case
second....where did you see me try to sell my own product under his thread?
the only thing i have ever posted for sale here is a stock tranny from a DSL100 about 2 months ago
and you have made the claim that the customwoods 5150 necks are the "Best ever"...but you have not said why....is it because you have read that and have never played one?...do you have nothing to compare them to?
sorry but i will call BULLSHIT here...you have offered nothing in the way of experience other than to make a claim without reason...Bullshit again
if you must know i have worked for several companies including Kramer and under Paul Unkert.and Buddy Blaze during the Knight Swans development ...i have owned #'s 4,8 and 14 all proto's and all in the Inca finish that was the rarest of them all and all rejects....and most recently i have done over 1000 necks for Bill Nash....you want pics or proof i will post them...so far i have only seen you post "myths" with nothing behind them....i will turn myself in to Adwex and see if he determines if who i say i am is real...untill then what can you show other that what the net has told you was good?....sorry kid but dont push my buttons of experience....i will ony expose you as a wanabe


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Scott was never a buisness...that is all factory seconds from Musikraft
when i made the claim i have played the original 5150 neck where do you think it came from....Scott....Scott also got us the new line of Paul Unkert guitars complete with the V necks that were a Fucking pain in the as to do on a production line....he also got the hook up for Floyd Rose....wana see my pay checks?...i will say this...of all the people i have worked for Jim was the best
Scott is and was a great guy to me and i thank him for his input. but on the level of building he is not in my league....sorry but he is not....i will post proof to Adwex if he will entertain it to show who i am and shatter any disbelief of my claims
Dino....i never meant for my opinion to cause so much controversy for you or myself (i try to hide who i am for good reason) but if i have to come out in the open so be it....not against you Dude as i do think you have talent....but against those who post without anything other that what they have read on the net


----------



## kramer.geetar

Look Buggs I never denied your claims as to who you said you are, but the way you came across I dunno man sorry but you had a bad vibe from my end. Glad you worked with Unkert, I hear he's a great guy.....by the way didn't I mention earlier that I have one of those necks in question that we're arguing about?
Anyways, doesn't matter. I don't wanna go on anymore about this. Its pointless, I've said my peace, you have also, lets leave it at that.


----------



## Buggs.Crosby

Dude..i never cut Dino down....re-read my post...i think he does great looking work....chances are he has had one of my necks in his hands..(look at the 3rd tuner hole and tell me what you see. though i have not done everyone)
all i was saying is it is a parts guitar for $1300 when you can get a real San Dimas for the same amount of cash...Scott was known under several names
i will not mention any of them as its not for me to say...but Scott was never in buissness for himself...untill about a year ago it was 3 of us that did all that work...Me...CJ (rest in piece Dude) and me Swedish meatball John along with Jim
and trust me on this...none of us...i repeat none of us had anything for CJ...Dude was incredible...that dude could freehand radius a fingerboard in less than 5 minutes(usually much less) than i could do in 2 hours...a Fucking Master
once agin i was not trying to put Dino down in anyway shape or form
i like what i have seen of his work and i hope he gets a name for himself. i really do....but in the end its a parts mutt with a nice Finnish...like alot of chicks out there...they look hot but are they more than appearance?


----------



## jcmjmp

The problem here is that the woods and neck/body parts are of unknown quality here and that's what Buggs is saying. 

As for the claims that these custom woods necks are the best Banana necks ever.... I agree... He probably read that on a forum or something and is typical internet hype. 

Personally, I think that Dino should make a name for himself as well. This copying of guitars... I never understood. Seems like he does great work.

Buggs - you must be on the project guitar forum...


----------



## Dino

Buggs,
It's true ... I am no Wayne Charvel, Bernie Rico, John Sure, or Tom Anderson.
I'm just a guy who loves guitars. 

And I don't take offense to anything you've stated here.
After all, if everyone had the same preferences, we really wouldn't need but one guitar manufacture and one model to satisfy all our needs. 

Now ... who's gonna buy my guitar?


----------



## Adwex

Guys, this thread was originally posted as an internet forum classified ad. It's silly to let it spiral down into a chest thumping pissing match. Nobody is pushing anything on anyone that they don't want, so if you don't want to buy the guitar, don't buy it. You can call "bullshit" if you must, but there's no need to fight about it, or prove one's credentials, this is not Harmony Central or Craigslist.

Btw, the rules are vague on the subject, but in my opinion, a forum classified ad is not really the proper venue for any type of business to sell its wares, even if the business is just one guy building things in his garage. Generally, a classified ad is a means for a "private person" to sell something they own that they no longer want/need. If you have a business, you should have a website.


----------



## Dino

Adwex said:


> Guys, this thread was originally posted as an internet forum classified ad. It's silly to let it spiral down into a chest thumping pissing match. Nobody is pushing anything on anyone that they don't want, so if you don't want to buy the guitar, don't buy it. You can call "bullshit" if you must, but there's no need to fight about it, or prove one's credentials, this is not Harmony Central or Craigslist.
> 
> Btw, the rules are vague on the subject, but in my opinion, a forum classified ad is not really the proper venue for any type of business to sell its wares, even if the business is just one guy building things in his garage. Generally, a classified ad is a means for a "private person" to sell something they own that they no longer want/need. If you have a business, you should have a website.



WoW, that's rather presumptuous, don't cha think? 
Not that I feel the need to defend such a unwarranted claim, but this is my personal guitar. I built it in 2007, and as you can tell by the photos, it gets very little (if any) playtime. Figured I'd offer it up to someone who could get more use out of it than I did. But apparently, posting it here was a bad idea.

Go ahead and delete the thread "SuperMod". 
I didn't come here to pimp my guitars or my website.
And I certainly don't need the aggrivation of having to defend my work, credentials, and intentions on every other post here.

Have a great day.


----------



## Adwex

Dino said:


> WoW, that's rather presumptuous, don't cha think?
> Not that I feel the need to defend such a unwarranted claim, but this is my personal guitar. I built it in 2007, and as you can tell by the photos, it gets very little (if any) playtime. Figured I'd offer it up to someone who could get more use out of it than I did. But apparently, posting it here was a bad idea.
> 
> Go ahead and delete the thread "SuperMod".
> I didn't come here to pimp my guitars or my website.
> And I certainly don't need the aggrivation of having to defend my work, credentials, and intentions on every other post here.
> 
> Have a great day.



Lighten up, the 2nd half of my post was meant as a general statement to all members, not necessarily directed toward you.
Presumptuous? I think not.:



Dino said:


> ....I've even designed custom "personalized" EvH style paintjobs for customers.
> 
> ...



The typical "casual" classifed ad poster doesn't usually have "customers". But like I said, the rules are vague on this, and I don't believe you came here to "pimp" your stuff.

The first half of my post was to discourage flame wars from stepping on your ad. I was trying to help you, so spare me the attitude.

I also made no mention of deleting the thread.

Posting your guitar for sale here was not a bad idea. Someone questioned the value and felt the need to provide credentials to back up their opinion, which is not necessary. I just had to throw a little water on a fire before it got nasty.


----------



## MacMan

damn wish I was in a position to buy it Dino, sadly I'm not


----------

